# Glow Vanes. Better, Stronger Faster



## Daniel Grundman (Feb 10, 2005)

New Glow-in-the-Dark Vanes to Increase Visibility 
By Vince Grundman 

Flex-Fletch products and Glow Grips and More have teamed up to offer archers and bowhunters the industry's first Glow-in-the-Dark arrow vanes. These new vanes have glow fully integrated into the vane material, it's not a coating or paint. This allows us to use more pigment for a glow that lasts a lot longer. Up to twelve hours.








Vince Grundman of Flex-Fletch made the announcement; "Glow N Shoot vanes are aerodynamically designed plastic vanes that are manufactured with a special proprietary formula that enables each to glow brightly in all low light situations for incredible visibility. Each vane will glow brightly between 10 and 12 hours after exposure to 20 to 30 minutes of artificial or direct sun light. These highly durable, long lasting vanes are easily regenerated to their vivid glow by 5 to 10 minutes of light."

Grundman continued: "When Fred Mrozek of Glow Grips and More came to us with this unique material and a multi-product marketing plan we knew we had a winner. By combining our expertise and designs in modern vanes with his remarkable formula we now have the perfect vane for practice, low light shooting and easier retrieval of arrows."








Glow Grips and More president, Fred Mrozek stated, "I approached Vince and Dann at Flex-Fletch because of their many years in the vane business and especially because their vane material is uniquely suited to maximum glow-in-the-dark formula. Flex-Fletch is now able to offer a product like none other on the market."

• Glow N Shoot Testimonial: 
I have been in archery retail for nine years. Customer Service is my #1 priority. I still have to make money to stay in business, so I try to sell only quality products.

I have given far too many refunds for lighted nocks. Whether it's a dead battery, a bad switch or whatever the reason is that the lighted nock was not working, I have unhappy customers and I lose money. In my experience, lighted nocks only work about 50% of the time.

I decided to try the Glow N Shoot vanes. The vanes work every time, 100% of the time. There are no batteries, no switches, no refunds, and no unhappy customers. Plus there is no extra weight on the arrow. I have found many uses for all of the Glow products. I can find my treestand in the dark, use them when night fishing, and for marking shrimp poles. The Glow products are especially good for safety because others can see me. There truly are thousands of uses for the Glow products. Glow N Shoot is a great product.
Anthony Jackson
Anthony's Archery, Inc.
Camden, South Carolina

Glow Grips and More will market exclusively three popular Flex-Fletch sizes; FHP-200/Flash, FLP-400 and FFP-418. All the other vane sizes in the Glow-in-the-Dark material will be available from Flex Fletch. Please go to: www.FlexFletch.com


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Those are pretty dang cool...I might have to try them sometime.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Love the idea, I might have to try some sometime.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Another great item from Flex-Fletch!!! Way to go Vince and Daniel!!


----------



## Flat Line (Oct 2, 2009)

these are sweeeet, got to get some!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

_I have had some since Halloween and they perform better than advertised._

I had a perfect 32-34 yard shot, but forgot to adjust my slider off of 20 yards so I had a beautiful shot go right under her belly.

Had no problem finding my arrow with the brightly glowing vanes even with it almost completely buried in underbrush and dead leaves.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Those are AWESOME cant wait to try some out


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

^^^


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

I need to order some up soon


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*glow in the dark vanes*

These are awesome, What a great product,,
www.glownshoot.com
www.FlexFletch.com 

check out there targets as well....and other glow products..Come in packages of 12 and 36.


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*These are great vanes...*

I received my glow in the dark vanes in 2 days, and went to my local bass pro shop were there were several top archers shooting inside, we fletched them up and tried them on crossbow and verticle bow arrows,
all the shooters loved the qualty of the fletch and we turned the lights of for some dark shooting and wow they really glow great,
These are great vanes that fletch and shoot and glow great, all the shooters want some for themselfs..
This will be a great selling fletchings,,,They come in a very good selection of sizes to fit most hunters needs

I rate these as excellent vanes that glow very good in the Dark


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks like we will be trying thease out with the team this year!


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

XSTREEMCC said:


> Looks like we will be trying thease out with the team this year!


don't wait .... they are great!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Up for the best vane on the market


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*glow in the dark vanes and Targets..*

Well we have been shooting these new vanes a lot and testing the glow abilities in the dark, after only limited light charge they GLOW 10 to 14 hours, which is plenty for game recovery and lost arrow recovery after dark or lost in tall grass, at the price of quality shafts I hate to loose even one,

As far as shooting them in low light charged up, They are bright enough to see clearly a hit on a deer in low light, As fast as these new arrows fly today this helps mark your impact.

No change in Balance..

My vote for one of the Hottest new products for 2010

They make a cool Target that glows really well, for all you lifesaver shooters,
and pistol shooters, Who wish to shoot in low light 2 different size targets

They both glow great and the Holes reseal themselves to last a long time Just a cool fun targets to enjoy...
These Products are very good quality,,,work better then I exspected..These products remind me of why I shoot its fun...


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

been using these since they came out on e bay months ago still glow great kids love to watch these fly into target in the dark.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up for the best


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll have to see if I can get some FFP-360 vanes in the Glow in the Dark stuff, they look like they may be useful!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I'll have to see if I can get some FFP-360 vanes in the Glow in the Dark stuff, they look like they may be useful!



It sure looks like they have it bro


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up for the new vanes


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Who has the best prices? How much?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

check eagle archery i think thay have them or just call them direct


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

KILL EM ALL said:


> check eagle archery i think thay have them or just call them direct


I stay away from them!

Jerry at South Shore Archery has the best price I know of.


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I stay away from them!
> 
> Jerry at South Shore Archery has the best price I know of.


Thank you sir, I received a test pack back when they first started sending them out. I should have the Flash and FFP-360s by friday!

I will make them available in single color 50 & 100 packs and 39 & 117 mix and match packs. With the mix & match you can have 3 different colors in one package.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Thank you sir, I received a test pack back when they first started sending them out. I should have the Flash and FFP-360s by friday!
> 
> I will make them available in single color 50 & 100 packs and 39 & 117 mix and match packs. With the mix & match you can have 3 different colors in one package.


Cant waite Jerry thankyou for your quick response to getting these on your website! :thumb:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Thank you sir, I received a test pack back when they first started sending them out. I should have the Flash and FFP-360s by friday!
> 
> I will make them available in single color 50 & 100 packs and 39 & 117 mix and match packs. With the mix & match you can have 3 different colors in one package.



My bad Jerry I can believe I forgot about your shop:mg:


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

Got with Flex Fletch yesterday and placed an order, should be here by friday. 

After talking to them I decided to get the FFP360s and the Flash. And I decided to put them in the store as a stand alone product. The cost is substantially higher than the regular vanes. The process and material needed to make them has made them pricey. I listed them in 39, 50, & 100 packages. I have also added them as singles, if you want just a few to try.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Savage Archery makes Glow Vanes but they never sold very well*

These look better

Could I get some at the ATA from you Vince?

TRACY?


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

SouthShoreRat said:


> Got with Flex Fletch yesterday and placed an order, should be here by friday.
> 
> After talking to them I decided to get the FFP360s and the Flash. And I decided to put them in the store as a stand alone product. The cost is substantially higher than the regular vanes. The process and material needed to make them has made them pricey. I listed them in 39, 50, & 100 packages. I have also added them as singles, if you want just a few to try.



you the man Jerry


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

keeping it to the top:darkbeer:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

TTT they are at the ATA show :thumbs_up


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

these are going to be awesome cant wait to get mine:shade:


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

Going to try some out tomorrow :thumbs_up


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Jeff K in IL said:


> I stay away from them!
> 
> Jerry at South Shore Archery has the best price I know of.


I've used both of these places without a problem. 

That being said, do you make colored vanes in the same weight/size/style? Most of us don't use all three vanes the same. Might be nice to have just the cock vane glow.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

RugerRedhawk said:


> I've used both of these places without a problem.
> 
> That being said, do you make colored vanes in the same weight/size/style? Most of us don't use all three vanes the same. Might be nice to have just the cock vane glow.




They have many colors in the same weight and size 
goto Flexfletch.com and check them out 
IMO they are the best vane on the market very very quiet when shooting and preform like no other call them and talk to Vince or Dan they are a bunch of great guys there:thumbs_up


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

These are some wicked vanes guys


----------



## bb11 (Dec 16, 2009)

*deer/elk vision?*

anybody do any testing to see if deer/elk react differnlty to the glow fletch? Are they brighter to them?


----------



## SouthShoreRat (Mar 4, 2007)

As a FYI on these vanes. The material is very expensive so these vanes are pricey. I have made them available so you can buy 1 or 100. If you want 12 just buy 12 no problem. And if you want them shipped as cheap as possible I can take a order over the phone and would gladly do 1st class mail.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Got mine today!!!!!! These look great, can't wait to try them out!


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

great idea!!


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Mar 16, 2006)

up it made its way to far back


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

those look sweet goin to have to try these out


----------

